# Spatter appearing on prints



## iamsilentone (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi all, 

Long time lurker but haven't posted as normally like to try resolve things myself - anyway i'm running an Epson 1430 which is a month old, using InkXPro with a Mr-AUS CISS system and using Trupix paper

Anyway i'm getting a weird spatter around the photos (doesn't appear to happen with text)


*Printer Settings:*

























*Results:*

















Sorry the results photos are a bit poor quality when taken on my phone, will try get some on the better camera if needed


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

iamsilentone said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Long time lurker but haven't posted as normally like to try resolve things myself - anyway i'm running an Epson 1430 which is a month old, using InkXPro with a Mr-AUS CISS system and using Trupix paper
> 
> ...


You need to clean underneath the printer.

See this video ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUysQFDH6u0

Spatter is caused by debris under the print head, it acts like what happens when you put your thumb on the water hose to "jet" the water stream.


----------



## iamsilentone (Aug 14, 2015)

mgparrish said:


> You need to clean underneath the printer.
> 
> See this video ...
> 
> ...


Thank you! I've just given it a clean now and will post my results, wasn't expecting to be cleaning the printer as its only a month old.

Is there something that can be done to prevent this or what normally makes this happen?

I thought maybe because I had it on matte option it was dumping too much ink on the paper and it was splashing back


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Epson capping station... waste pads need to be cleaned often. Head clean ink gunks them up.


----------



## iamsilentone (Aug 14, 2015)

mgparrish said:


> Epson capping station... waste pads need to be cleaned often. Head clean ink gunks them up.


Haven't even printed much out of the brand new printer, haven't even put 30 prints through it


----------



## iamsilentone (Aug 14, 2015)

Could it possibly be a print option thats making it use more ink than normal? Making it spatter/need cleaning faster or something


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

iamsilentone said:


> Could it possibly be a print option thats making it use more ink than normal? Making it spatter/need cleaning faster or something


The capping station gets gunked up from head cleans, not your ink settings. It doesn't take too many head cleanings to have it, usually when several are done in a row. Even new printers


----------



## iamsilentone (Aug 14, 2015)

mgparrish said:


> The capping station gets gunked up from head cleans, not your ink settings. It doesn't take too many head cleanings to have it, usually when several are done in a row. Even new printers


I've just ordered some more cleaner from https://www.amazon.com/Printer-Cleaning-Fluid-500ml-17oz/dp/B01D03ZB0W/

Will report back with how I go


----------



## iamsilentone (Aug 14, 2015)

Have cleaned the capping station, and the heads again with the cleaning solution i've got.

Still getting weird spatter (Items printed on the same sheet don't have any signs of it, so maybe its related to the blue head?) have sublimated it to show how much it stands out.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Process of elimination here from a different perspective, had a similar issue with a friend so bear with me......a couple questions, where did you get the art from? Are they raster or vector, did you create them your self or were they provided to you?


----------



## iamsilentone (Aug 14, 2015)

Viper Graphics said:


> Process of elimination here from a different perspective, had a similar issue with a friend so bear with me......a couple questions, where did you get the art from? Are they raster or vector, did you create them your self or were they provided to you?


I had scanned a pattern and then converted it to vector, it happens on a range of images so not just limited to this one.

The only thing i've narrowed it down to is it only seems to happen with some colour combinations, as if I print this in 4 different similar shades of brown - the one brown I need ends up with that blue splatter/haze.


----------



## ntse1618 (Apr 25, 2016)

I had the same problem like yours and it only happened when I used the inkxpro ink also. I switched over to cobra ink and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## iamsilentone (Aug 14, 2015)

ntse1618 said:


> I had the same problem like yours and it only happened when I used the inkxpro ink also. I switched over to cobra ink and haven't had a problem since.


Hmm that's not ideal, will see if there is another solution - or i'll try get some Cobraink imported and try it


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

iamsilentone said:


> I had scanned a pattern and then converted it to vector, it happens on a range of images so not just limited to this one.
> 
> The only thing i've narrowed it down to is it only seems to happen with some colour combinations, as if I print this in 4 different similar shades of brown - the one brown I need ends up with that blue splatter/haze.


OK then, the problem I saw was the raster artwork had a very light background color that could only be seen when magnified greatly. The printer would of course print this and when sublimated became very visible like what you described. Cleaning up the artwork took care of that but your case though troublesome is interesting. I hope you find a solution.


----------



## iamsilentone (Aug 14, 2015)

Have brought Cobraink, seems to run fine for a while and then it crops up again.

What is the best way to clean the capping station? I've just brought some of the Cobra cleaning fluids, flushed the cartridges and flushed the capping station.

It lasted a few prints and surprise surprise its back! Is it time to throw in the towel and swap to a Ricoh with sublisplash or something?


----------



## iamsilentone (Aug 14, 2015)

Whoops forgot the new photos.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

iamsilentone said:


> Whoops forgot the new photos.



This is the common issue of "gassing out". It has nothing to do with the printer being dirty. You just have to try different settings for paper and resolution , until you get a good result.


Nobody can guess what those settings are, because they do vary, and depend on materials and equipment used.


----------

